# Some out door pictures of the home stead.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

About a month ago I am out side waiting for chuck to come pick me up to go shoot some clays.
While I was out there these two fawn came up from the creek and were spending time by the drive way. when chuck came in the drive way they just sliped back in the edge of the woods as he drove by.






As I said the kid that was hunting the new property we bough left stuff. This ladder stand has been hanging on a Elm tree for at least 8 years and of those 8 the ladder has not been connected for use for 7 years.
Straps grew into the elm tree pretty deep. I didn't take a picture yesterday before I cut the tree down.



Broken leg I believe it was probably like that when he put it up. I think if I measure it I can fine a round pipe that will slip over the end drill holes and pin it, for a fix. 


<a href='https://postimg.cc/67bqNnJq' target='_blank'><img src='https://i.postimg.cc/XJ4Cdksf/038.jpg' border='0' alt='038'/></a>


there was only one base plate I've looked around and didn't see another one. Maybe aftewr a while I will take the metal dector and see if I can find it if it was there. Looks easy enough to make one.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is the Y that goes againest the tree to brace the ladder. It grew into the tree and broke as the tree and ladder were swaying in the winds. I think I can cut the remaining part off then take some flat stock weld it in place



This is another ladder brace hooked to the tree..



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is one of the 2 white pines he tied a rope to to hold his tripod stand from blowing over in the wind. I am going to try to work the rest of the rope out and hope the tree recovers before a wind stork blows them over at the weak spot.






This is the pop up blind he left here, It is an expencive Ameristep with a floor in it. I think there is a broken bow in it if you look at the peak.
I haven't got in it to look.* SOON will remove it.
*



These are Iron wood AKA BlueBeech, Lever wood, Muscle wood and other names.
I found one that got up rooted by a dead Ash that came down in the wind. As I cut the hard stuff from the stump sparks were flying off the saw.






The leaves




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

See the deer, it is a doe and out there a bit.

I suppose if your were useing a rifle, pistol or shot gun you could put meat in the freezer.



Now you can see the whole deer.




Since they are my girls I talk to them all the time.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The other day I was feeling a bit brave so was going to climb up and remove this stand and the screw in tree steps. I know where i would like to screw them in!!!!!
Well when I got to the tree and saw the steps I decided it was going to become fire wood for 2019/20 winter.







I have pictures of another tree stand has to have been up there 9 years as it was the first. seein how he never reset the tie dows I am just going to cut the Elm tree down also. He used ladder stick to get up part way then srew in steps and part of the ladder stick grew into the tree also.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, we quite a lot of Ironwood here too Al....amazing how long it can lay on the forest floor and still be good firewood. I cut a big black cherry today that fell across the logging road....tomorrow I'll be splitting it for next years wood.
Plenty of left behind stands on that purchase Al...I wonder how many of them were harvest stands? (he he) 

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Plenty of left behind stands on that purchase Al...I wonder how many of them were harvest stands? (he he)"*

Ok I am lost, how many were harvest stands?

I only have knowelege of him ever getting a deer there. It was a doe in 2017 on a Sunday with a cross bow. He tracked it to our place and told the wife. He told my wife he could see it from our drive way in the woods by the creek but wasn't going to get it and mess up my hunting.

Kare got pizzed and told him *not to be a slob* and get it so it didn't start stinking up the house. told him I didn't bow hunt this property because it was so small and didn't want deer to perhaps be running on property I don't have permission to hunt or recover game on.

Even with 20 acres I won't bow hunt the property. I have the UP deer camp and the old family farm wood lot of 80 acres and permission from neighbours of my sister to recover game to hunt.

*OH MY GAWD*, your not one of the croud who has to season fire wood 3 years and some even 5 years?

I don't either and catch crap over it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This area of the trail always was wet when there was a lot of rain or snow melt. so I have been moving dirt in to the area and raiseing it.




Up rooted Cherry tree I am going to cut for 2018/19 fire wood.



Another tree stand in a Elm tree. The Elm is going to become fire wood also.




97% Ash I have skidded out of a low spot while it was dry that is this years fire wood.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of thorn apples. think they if big enough will be fire wood 2019/20.
Replant with a bunch of maple seedlings i have and spred out about 44 pounds of acorns I collected.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

From here to the road the property line insn't well defined. So going from the tall dead Ash the pine to its right and the scond pine from the dead Ash I am going to cut a 5 foot path to the right out to the road.



It is a royal mess going up thru there. About from the pictures center and 5 foot to the right of the center of the picture.
Won't be like i am going to cut some thing that won't grow back in a year.




 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Enjoyed the pic's


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

The only way we can transplant maples here is they have to whips taller than a deer can reach than crown or they will just eat them....forest regeneration is a real problem here with the deer eating all the new growth....The turkeys like the thorn apples, so I leave mine....I trim the lower branches and make them good looking small trees...the white flowers in spring are good for the bees. It is hard wood similar to Iron wood.
In regards to the harvest stands Al...with all those places to hunt, one should be able to fill freezers with venison for many folks...overkill on all the stands for sure.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The ones with thorns are Thorny Locust their a pain here. I had a place that had Black Locust their not so bad. We also have Osage Orange that make great Post.

Here we burn to keep Map!es and Cedars down.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your wrong rock pile they are pure plain and simple thorn apples. they are related to Hawthorn.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crataegus

I have honey bees and have never seen any flowers on them not even the tiny pea size apples some had on the farm as a kid.

I use down spots to help the seedlings I plant grow. Also small plastic pails and recycled PCV pipe contractor pitch as to short.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

My Washington Hawthorn have huge crowns and a big snow white blossom...must be because mine are out in full sunshine...the berries here are decent size.
I don't think you have the sugar maples (hard maple) like we have here brp...you have silver maples (soft maples) down by you...yep, those are garbage trees compared to our maples here.
If the deer can reach the tops of the young maples here, they are doomed. We babysit ours here till they are strong trees with a couple inches in diameter....then the bucks in rut do their damage and years of effort is wasted....it's a real problem here. I do have many mature trees that are over 40 years old and perfect specimens...but it took a lot of effort to grow them...glad I did...a lot of folks are jealous of my trees here. It was my ambition as a young man and the work was worth it....wish I could live another 100 years and enjoy them as huge old trees.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Of course when I want a picture I can't find it any place. I have 3 photo bucket accounts I can get pictures from yet, shutter fly account, Imigar and postimage account. Every thing is in albums and such and still cant find a picture when I want it.

So any way we planted a Chestnut tree we got on a fall sale in the front yard last week of Oct. Thing had a 4 inch dia trunk and about 7 feet tall. I knew I should have taken measures to protect it better but figured I had a couple days to get to it. Next morning I went out to it and a buck had decided to do a sign post rub on it. I sprayed it down with pruneing seal and wrapped it and it still lives but that dam buck made me so mad I decided to kill it and I did just that.
I usually do this on the bigger trees we transplant.



















A Sunday afternoon 72 yards off the front porch with my Remington 20ga Slugger Remington buck hammer slugs.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have several different types of Maples here. I got this picture last year about this time.




















A lot of sugar Maples and even a bunch of Crimson Kings and I thing a half dozen japanese maples.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Bright and beautiful trees to wake up to this morning. Always like the pictures and outdoors hike. Thank you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful photos Alley. Thanks.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This and winter are my favorite times of the year. 
Some times real early spring before mud season can be pretty.
So pretty makes you feel really small.


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

We have Sugar Maples here naturally in the woods, and we also planted Norway Maples and some Schwedler Maples. It takes a really hard killing frost before the Norway's lose their leaves.
Thanks for sharing your pics Al.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Made a path about 7 feet wide inside what I am hopeing is the boundry. If I am off on the wrong side of the line what I took out will grow back in a year. Autum Olive grows fast too.

OH MY GAWD, the grape vines, some are huge.

 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Al.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

We make the best wild grape jelly that one can enjoy. Our huge patch is overgrown now and in the shade....it takes about two heaping ice cream pails of picked grape bunches to make enough of the best grape jelly you ever tasted....one has to pick all the little grapes off the bunches before you proceed, but if you ever had wild grape jelly you would be simply amazed how mother nature knows best with a flavor worth braggin about.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I only use jams and Jellys in my yellow jacket traps.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Your wrong rock pile they are pure plain and simple thorn apples. they are related to Hawthorn.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crataegus
> 
> I have honey bees and have never seen any flowers on them not even the tiny pea size apples some had on the farm as a kid.
> ...


Going by the Thorns 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_locust

These have strips of Seeds. Deer Love them but thorns are heck on feet and tires .

Then we have what some call Hedge Apple. Deer and lots of other animals like the fruits. Wood is hard as Iron but makes Good Post and Bows.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Michigan DNR got a picture of a Cougar by trail cam in Gogebic County...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes they did i also saw that on the news yesterday.

Working to open up the boundry. Finished today.









































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope I judged about where the boundry is. If not all I cleaned out really was Autum Olive so they will grow back next summer.

The road back behind.









































A before pictures

Straight ahead.




Trail goes right between the two bigger trees.




 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Now plant some winter wheat in that strip and it wont erode and you'll have a food plot..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your funny a food plot next to the neighbours barn and house.

Maybe some buck wheat next spring after I hopefully get the fence up.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Didn't see any buildings, sorry, but you need to plant a cover there this winter to keep from washing out, which was probably in your plans...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It isn't going to wash out it is hard red clay, plus I am planing on staying on top of it. I just am not sure it belongs to us.

Neighbour woman came out Thursday while I was working on it and said it was looking good. Also asked if we had bought the place.
then Friday as I was finishing it up she came out and said I could knock down all the Autum Olive south of where I think the line will be.
I just told here I was to busy to be messing with that.

She has a bota tractor with a front loader she can do it her self.

 Al


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Of course when I want a picture I can't find it any place. I have 3 photo bucket accounts I can get pictures from yet, shutter fly account, Imigar and postimage account. Every thing is in albums and such and still cant find a picture when I want it.
> 
> So any way we planted a Chestnut tree we got on a fall sale in the front yard last week of Oct. Thing had a 4 inch dia trunk and about 7 feet tall. I knew I should have taken measures to protect it better but figured I had a couple days to get to it. Next morning I went out to it and a buck had decided to do a sign post rub on it. I sprayed it down with pruneing seal and wrapped it and it still lives but that dam buck made me so mad I decided to kill it and I did just that.
> I usually do this on the bigger trees we transplant.
> ...


Nice looking animal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had a visit from a cop yesterday. Said the old woman next door complained I had made the strip to far their way.
I told the Cop I had a recipte if he wanted to see it from the surveyer we had hired and will survey the place around Thanksgiving time.* A survey trumps a tape measure every time.* Also told him that old woman has said I could push down the remaining bushes between the strip and their place. What I had pushed down and cleared will grow back in a year any way. 

He agreed with the survey over ruleing a tape measure and if she complained further he would tell her to wait till the survey was done and I would not infring on her property and we would have a knowen line.

He also asked for me to sink a post hole and pour in some concrete with a steel pipe and cap when the survey was finished to mark the road end corner.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I took the camera for a walk Sunday afternoon.

The Japnese Maple in front of the house.










The carpet there.










The back yard Japnese Maple.










The carpet there.










Around Kare's little bench.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The front yard flower bed Burning Bush.











A clump of Beech along the creek. A week ago it was a dazeling yellow but I didn't have the time to get a picture.











I call this area the Golden Way. Is aways beautiful once the maples change color.






































This is a buck rub. I suspect it was made by a 4 point I saw in thre area earlier in the year.










Doesn't show but there is a pair of run ways here. About mid picture from right to left ,and bottom left to about the top center.










It has been worked in the past.










The bad side.











 Al


----------

